# Napa, CA CCO (Napa Premium Outlets)



## carol (May 19, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what this one's like (selection-wise)?

I've been to the one in Gilroy, CA ... and it seemed pretty slim pickings.  But perhaps I just went there at a bad time.  Just wanted to see how this one compares (or even how it stands alone).


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 14, 2006)

I haven't been to the Napa CCO since last year I think. But when I went they had all of the 2004 holiday e/s palettes and a few lip palettes. They also had the Jewel brush set. I bought Gladabout e/s, Violet pigment, and Florabundance l/g from there. IMO, its better than the Vacaville, CA CCO


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 13, 2006)

Theres a makeup outlet in NAPA?!!?!?  *goes crazy* hahahahaha  I need to hit that!


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 20, 2006)

I WENT TO THE NAPA CCO TODAY! It had a really nice but small pigment selection!  THANKS mzcelaneous! I loved all the shiet i bought! hahaha


----------



## sallyh88 (Aug 21, 2006)

what did you get?? and do you remember what they had?  thanks so much!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reirei702* 
_I WENT TO THE NAPA CCO TODAY! It had a really nice but small pigment selection!  THANKS mzcelaneous! I loved all the shiet i bought! hahaha_

 
No prob! I'm happy for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatcha buy btw? Pictures? hehe


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi again, and today I hit the Vacaville outlet.  I think there was more selection in different items but not as much color selection as the Napa one.  Here's what I got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Glossette lipgloss
Rio De Rosa eyeshadow
Ever Opal pearlizer sheer pigment
Lustre lipstick
Gold Mousse Shimmer Soufle mousse
Beyond Bronze bronzing powder
Pulse Pink strobe tint

P.S. going to the mac pro store this friday too! i'm on a roll! hahaha


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 18, 2006)

HI!  

Can anyone tell me what was at the Napa CCO recently?  My BF and his friends and I are going to Napa sometime this weekend (we're flying up to Cali on Tuesday!) and I'm incredibly excited!


----------



## swtginbug (Apr 2, 2007)

i just went this past weekend and they have hella l/s, quads, pigments, mascaras, fluidlines...  iridescent powders pressed, bronzers, l/g.. everything really...


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swtginbug* 

 
_i just went this past weekend and they have hella l/s, quads, pigments, mascaras, fluidlines... iridescent powders pressed, bronzers, l/g.. everything really..._

 
ooh what quads and pigments?  i am planning a trip tomorrow.  haven't been to any cco yet.  i plan to stop by vacaville also.


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 7, 2007)

k, i was just here today and i saw 2 quads, well-plumed (bought this) and boy beauty.  they also have a lot of f/l, rich ground, blitz and glitz (bought), royal wink, the purple, silver, and i guess 2 more.  they have 6 single e/s, aquavert, light ray, purple shower, a light blue one, slip pink, and spring up.  shadesticks in mangomix, blurburry, crimsonaire, shimmermint, and i think taupographic.  a few eye khols, pigments in apricot pink (bought), softwash gray (bought), azreal blue, and nightlight.  about 25 or so l/s, including mauvellous (bought) and body suit (they were out, i wanted to buy).   about 20 l/g, i bought dejarose.  they have lots of studio fix powders, other foundations, and the shimmering powders. i think they have a couple glimmer shimmers, 2 cream blushes, i bought sweet william.  they have about 5 or so tlc.  they have a lot of skincare stuff, i bought the cleanse off oil.  i think they have more i forgot to mention here, overall nice selection compared to the vacaville cco which i went to after.


----------



## messhead (Jun 7, 2007)

*CCO at the Napa Outlets??? (CA)*

Anyone been lately??? I am planning on going next week but want to make sure it's worth the drive!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: CCO at the Napa Outlets??? (CA)*

2 weeks ago i went, and here is my haul
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=72623

i will call them first since most of the stuff i got were the last ones.


----------



## clamster (Aug 5, 2007)

*Here is the address so you can put it in yahoo maps or mapquest

*_   629 Factory Stores Drive
  Napa, California 94558

Phone: 707-226-9876
Hours: Mon-Thurs 10-8, Fri-Sat 10-9, Sun 10-6.

_*Here a list of some brands:
**Featured Stores:    *Aerosole Shoes, Ann Taylor, Banana Republic, Barneys New York, BCBG Max Azria, Benetton, Billabong, Book Warehouse, Bose, Bostonian Clarks, Calvin Klein, Cole Haan, *Cosmetics Company */ Estee Lauder, Dana Buchman, DKNY Jeans, Dockers, Easy Spirit, Ellen Tracy, Factory Brand Shoes, Hush Puppies, J. Crew, Jockey, Johnston & Murphy, Jones NY, Karen Kane, Kenneth Cole, Le Gourmet Chef, Levi's, Liz Claiborne, Maidenform, Max Studio, Nautica, Nine West, Pac Sun, Perry Ellis, Quiksilver, Sunglass Hut / Watch Station, Timberland, Tommy Hilfiger, Travel 2000, TSE, Ultra Diamonds, Wilsons Leather, Yankee Candle, Zumiez.


----------



## juicyaddict (Oct 1, 2007)

I was just here yesterday and they have about 20+ eyeshadows in the counter display, I can't decide which to buy.  I bought freshwater, wait til dark, soba, hepcat, nocturnelle, french grey, fiction, lily white pigment, well dressed blush.  I saw other eyeshadows - seedy pearl, pink freeze, era, blacktied, rule, hush, slip pink, coquette, yogurt, nehru I think.  I saw pigments in dark soul, jardin aires, entremauve, lily white, pastorale, aire-de-blu.  there are powder blushes, i just remembered well dressed (i got the last one i think), honour, harmony, prism, fleur power, cubic.  Not a lot of lip stuff.  Paints in graphito, chartru, artjam, mauvism, and other brown/neutral ones.


----------



## miss_supra (Oct 26, 2007)

^where are you located in sacramento?


At the Vacaville outlets, where is the outlet that sells MAC located?


----------



## messhead (Oct 27, 2007)

I just went to the Vacaville Outlets tonight, and they had lots of face care stuff, those glitter glosses from the sweetie cakes quad collection, Lots of TLC's in both the new packaging and the old, the novel twist eye shadow palette (the one with vanilla and folie...), some of the lipstick holiday sets from last year, LOTS and LOTS of lipsticks, lip glasses, ect., all of the concealer slide thingys, eyeshadows in jete, scene 1, girlie, in living pink, star violet, and rite of spring. Pastorale pigment, a couple of the glitters in red, green, and blue (I think), 4 different powder blushes, Lots of eye liners... There was a couple other things but I can't name them all... OH they have the body buffer brush and I want it... too bad it's still a little pricey!

I got blush in Taupe and Snob lipstick...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you are wondering in what store you can buy MAC at it's called the cosmetics company outlet (hence CCO!). It's located on the same side as the addidas store, coach, and burberry! (It's like 5 shops down from coach)


----------



## miss_supra (Oct 27, 2007)

^Thank you so much!!!! I might go this weekend.


----------



## SMMY (Oct 27, 2007)

I went to both Napa and Vacaville CCOs today. messhead pretty much covered what Vacaville had. They had a ton of skincare and lipgloss/balms. 

Napa had, from what I can remember:
French Grey and Purple shower eye shadows
Lipstick and glass holiday bag sets
Aire de Blue and Pastorle pigments. I'm afraid I purchased the last Jarden Aires.
Brush set from Nordies summer exclusive.
Several MAC brushes - can't remember which ones.
A couple of Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks and palettes.


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 8, 2007)

Ohhhhh I had no idea that Napa had a cco!! I'm making a trip this week now, oh i'm excited! lol


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 5, 2008)

Went there today and they had lots of stuff! This is what I can remember off the top of my head:

A bunch of e/s including: Flashtrack, Fertile, Claire de Lune, llama, soft brown, felt blue, zonk bleu, floral fantasy, seedling, in living pink, mink pink, rose blanc, a pandamonium quad, another quad (i forget which one) and an older holiday eye palette, and a bunch more e/s (some LE too)...  Otherworldy & Strada blushes, a bunch of different fluidlines including: nightfish, iris eyes, royal wink, silverstroke, and brassy (no blacktrack though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), liquidlasts, a whole bunch of pigments, lipsticks, lipglasses and 3D glasses, shadesticks, liners, tendertones, a couple irridescent powders, skincare items, a few diff. lashes, older brush sets, some of the darker shade foundations and concealers, and some brow shaders.  

I managed to get outta there with just two things though - energy 3Dglass and royal hue shadestick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I could have easily gotten outta control with all those e/s and pigments! LOL


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Feb 10, 2008)

i just went today and they did have a ton of stuff! and i overheard the girls behind the counter talking and they were saying that the old manager would never order mac stuff, but the new one orders tons of stuff! so i have a feeling i'll be going there a lot more now!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 10, 2008)

^any MSF's?


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_^any MSF's?_

 
nope


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 12, 2008)

ooo! Nightfish! I've been wanting that for a long time now. Also, do you remember what pigments they have?


----------



## ANNAeye (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_ooo! Nightfish! I've been wanting that for a long time now. Also, do you remember what pigments they have?_

 
feb 21: I saw rushmetal, dark soul, aire-de-blu, off the radar, fairylite, pastorale, cocomotion, azreal blue, ahh i forgot what else...


----------



## SMMY (Feb 23, 2008)

Vis a vis too They had tons of stuff this time out. A bunch of pigments from Rushmetal and other collections. They had a ton of eye shadows too. I picked up the following:

Other Worldly blush
Wondergrass eye shadow
Lavender sky eye shadow
Golden lemon pigment - last one!
Reflects red glitter
Slimshines in Long Stemmed Rose, Pink D'Lush and Bare
Lippies in Sashimi Mimi and Sunmetal 
Lipglass in Chance Encounter and 3D lipgloss in Apex
Cremestick liner in New Money
Pandamonium Quad - last one!
Corps de Colour Quad - this is so pretty, I thought I'd never find it again after missing out the first time


----------



## nai (Feb 23, 2008)

does the napa or vacaville cco carry more stuff?


----------



## ANNAeye (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nai* 

 
_does the napa or vacaville cco carry more stuff?_

 
 I haven't been to the Vacaville too recently but from what I remember Napa does... Well they just recently started getting more stuff


----------



## nai (Feb 25, 2008)

thank you! i will check out napa instead.


----------



## ANNAeye (Feb 29, 2008)

omg i drove all the way to vacaville today ( it's only 30 minutes BUT STILL!) and they had NOTHING! Well nothing worth looking at... They had 2 eyeshadows that were like non shimmery highlight colors, and probably 3 pigments... ( well eye stuff is basically all i look for anyways) I ended up just getting moistly lipgelee.... ahh i was hoping they had more...


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 29, 2008)

I went to Vacaville last weekend. It was quite a bummer! The only 2 things I picked up were Fertile e/s and Blue Peep f/l.


----------



## pat (May 5, 2008)

I went to the Napa outlet this weekend, and they have SOOO much stuff!  I swear, I bought hella crap. hahah
They had pigments, ls, lg, etc.  The ladies that work there are so friendly and helpful!  I think they have a better selection than the one in Gilroy though.  HTH


----------



## Leilani78 (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I went to the Napa outlet this weekend, and they have SOOO much stuff!  I swear, I bought hella crap. hahah
They had pigments, ls, lg, etc.  The ladies that work there are so friendly and helpful!  I think they have a better selection than the one in Gilroy though.  HTH_

 
Do you remember specificially what pigments and/or fluidlines they had?


----------



## SMMY (May 19, 2008)

I went on Friday and they hadn't received their new shipment. They had a ton of pigments and eye shadows though.
From what I remember, some of the pigments were:
Rushmetal
Copperized
Off the Radar
Quick Frost 
Hellum
Pinked Mauve
Pastorale
Sunpepper
Viz-a-violet
Entremauve

Fluidlines that I can remember:
Nightfish
Lithograph
Sweet Sage
Non conformist
Ostentatious
Iris eyes
Shade
Jadeye
Frostlite
Delphic
Royal Wink


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 20, 2008)

Thanks! Do you know if they had Emote blush, Fix+ or any full-size brushes?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I went on Friday and they hadn't received their new shipment. They had a ton of pigments and eye shadows though.
From what I remember, some of the pigments were:
Rushmetal
Copperized
Off the Radar
Quick Frost 
Hellum
Pinked Mauve
Pastorale
Sunpepper
Viz-a-violet
Entremauve

Fluidlines that I can remember:
Nightfish
Lithograph
Sweet Sage
Non conformist
Ostentatious
Iris eyes
Shade
Jadeye
Frostlite
Delphic
Royal Wink_


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 21, 2008)

^^^ Nevermind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the chance to go there today and didn't find what I was looking for...  They do have a lot of stuff tho - including the *182 KABUKI!!* So heads up if anyone is in search of one.. it's $31.50.  Other brushes I remember are the 225, 192, 194, a skunk fan brush, and another dc'd flat top buffer brush #18_? that had white hair.  

They had everything mentioned above as well as:
Last year's Nordies anniv. pearlizer set w/181SE for $19.50
Patternmaker tan lips 
Balloonacy highlighters 
#7 lashes in blk&brwn 
An older face brush set 
Lots of skincare like face washes, moisturizers, fast response eye cream, lip treatments, charged waters, but no Fix+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tons of lipsticks, incl. Slimshines
Tons of lipglasses incl. 3Dglass
Tons of m/u bags
Some CCBs
Oh and they also had a couple BB Shimmer Bricks in Peony and Brownie(?)


----------



## SMMY (May 21, 2008)

They also had the Bobbi Brown metallics palette in blue, when I was there last week.


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I went on Friday and they hadn't received their new shipment. They had a ton of pigments and eye shadows though.
From what I remember, some of the pigments were:
Rushmetal
Copperized
Off the Radar
Quick Frost 
Hellum
Pinked Mauve
Pastorale
Sunpepper
Viz-a-violet
Entremauve

Fluidlines that I can remember:
Nightfish
Lithograph
Sweet Sage
Non conformist
Ostentatious
Iris eyes
Shade
Jadeye
Frostlite
Delphic
Royal Wink_

 
Thanks!


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 4, 2008)

i just went there yesterday and picked up sweet sienna pigment and lavender sky e/s the other e/s i saw were:
-cranberry (moonbathe)
-seedling
-lavender sky
-minky pink
-claire de lune (moonbathe)
there were more e/s but i cant remember them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they also had a few foundations, lots of lipsticks and lipglosses, and blot sheets. i didnt see any brushes and the sales associates weren't very helpful. they stared at me the entire time so i left pretty quickly


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 4, 2008)

they had all of that 3 weeks ago when i was there. Tnat was before they got their last shipment too. I wonder what stuff they actually got it....

Thanks for the update!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 20, 2008)

any updates?

I agree, the SAs there do stare you down.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 20, 2008)

went there earlier this week and there was nothing new from MAC..


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 26, 2008)

Has anyone been to this outlet lately and kinda remembers the stock? I usually go to the Vacaville CCO (much closer to me), but I'm considering going to Napa because everyone says that it's so much better. TIA!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglass_junkie* 

 
_Has anyone been to this outlet lately and kinda remembers the stock? I usually go to the Vacaville CCO (much closer to me), but I'm considering going to Napa because everyone says that it's so much better. TIA!_

 
Have you checked the Vacaville CCO Thread? You should go there cuz there's tons of new stuff as of yesterday!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 27, 2008)

nothing new going on at NAPA according to my friend who was there today. They did have a bunch of brushes [singles] foundation, blush, countour, small shading brushes etc. Lots of glosses, lip sticks including vivacious and scantly etc. Had lightflush moisturizing products, pigments, eyeshadows including the ones mentioned before + fertile e/s [gorgeous deep purple color]. I called and they said they are expecting a shipment soon. I DO NOT think its worth the drive from the bay area/sacramento to Napa right now..not until they get a new shipment atleast. 

ETA: They did have more then a handful of shadesticks, I had my friend pick me up a few.


----------



## cmarie (Jul 7, 2008)

*napa CCO/ shipment*

The Napa CCO just got a TON of shipment! 
some of the MAC shipment includes:
most of the mattene l/s
most of the matte2 e/s
glimmer shimmers
fluid lines
a bunch of new l/s and /g
two tone powders(used for highlighting and shaping i think?)
blot film
individual lashes
pigments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there was other stuff but i can't remember anything else. they also got shipment in Bobbi Brown, Clinique, and Origins!


----------



## SMMY (Jul 13, 2008)

Report back from Napa and Vacaville:

Napa did indeed get a new shipment. They have most of the Matte2 eye shadows, and a bunch of pigments. No McQueen items though. They also had most of the Mattene lipsticks as well. Not much in the way of blushes. They did have a bunch of lipsticks and lipglasses, including some I've been wanting for awhile. They had nine or ten fluidlines, mostly permanent ones like Blacktrack and Rich Ground. Also had quite a few shadesticks, like Royal Hue, Gracious Me and Shimmermint. They had a couple of brushes for face and eyes. They also had around a dozen pigments from Antiquitease, Rushmetal and odds and ends from the permanent line and older collections.
The main reason I went there was that they also had the Bobbi Brown Velvet Plum Metallic eye shadow palette, which is the sex, so to speak. They had about a dozen of these palettes.

Vacaville has pretty much the same items as last time only much more picked over.
I went a little bit crazy and picked up the following:
Lustreglasses and lipglasses
Palatial
Negligee from Lingerie
Dark Flower from Moonbathe
Sugar Trance from Fafi
Snowgirl

Lipsticks:
Solar Plum from Moonbathe
Flowerplay from Strange Hybrid
Rozz Revival from the Originals
Classic Dame Mattene
Flattering Mattene

Eye shadows:
Fig 1
Copperplate
Graphology
Blanc Type
Pigments in Revved Up and Rushmetal
Shade Stick in Royal Hue

Emote blush

Bobbi Brown
Velvet Plum palette
Mint green metallic eye shadow
Forest metallic eye shadow
Blue sapphire gel eye liner


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 13, 2008)

I think this is the biggest haul you have posted in the recent past.  Good on you, haul on and thanks for the report.  Was it a lovely drive?


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone who's been there recently know what pigments they have? I've been thinking about going there, but I was hoping to know more about what to expect. TIA!


----------



## nzgal (Oct 6, 2008)

*October 6th -- 2008*

This thread needs an update!

I was at the Napa CCO today and here's what (from what I can remember) they had:

A bunch of skincare products:

Green gel cleanser 
Fix+ (old packaging) 
Charged water 
Lip conditioners 
Cream cleansers 
Tendertones

A ton of lipsticks, Slimshines and lipglosses/glasses including limited editions from *Heatherette, Fafi, Sylistics, Novel twist*, *& Couture*.A bunch of nail polishes, brow finishers, creme liners, and some lip stain stuff.

A few brush sets as well as discounted brushes, ie 187 for *$29.50*.

Blushes/Highlighters

A sculpt in shape in warmth & ? 
Harmony blush 
Sweet William creme blush (this is on the goodbyes page on MAC's website. 
Some highlighter pigments - not sure what collection. 
A bunch of eyeshadows & pigments including:

Jardin Aires 
Dark Soul 
White frost? 
Graphology 
Blanc Type 
Seedling 
Oh a ton more I can't remember... sorry. They have like 15 e/s and 15 pigments. 
Limited Edition palettes

Fafi 
Heatherette. 
I wish I could remember more... 

Hope that helps!

EDIT: Oh, I remembered, there is also some fluidlines, paintpots (like 3), some shadesticks, as well as the stick foundations, a few liquid foundations--mostly for super dark skin, as well as some studio fix powder foundation. Phew. think that's it!


----------



## Monakhd (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Everybody,

I made two trips in the last week to the Napa CCO. Nzgal did a great job describing what was there... They also had the following items:

Skincare stand:

Strobe cream
Mac Wipes
Makeup remover Oil
Tinted lip conditioners (in the slim pot) in like every color
Lip conditioner sticks in like 4 colors
Tendertones in almost every color

Lots of makeup bags
Colour forms LE brush sets
Coral Lips and Neutral Lips Holiday 2007 i think

----

They had a TON of lipsticks and lipglosses, these are the only ones i remember:

Lipstick:

Flash N Dash-FAFI
High Top-FAFI
Stylistic-Stylistics Holiday 2007
The Scene-Stylistics Holiday 2007
In Vogue-Stylistics Holiday 2007
One of the nude lip glosses from Sylistics too
Lollipop Loving-Heatherette
Eclipse-Moonbathe
Solar Plum-Moonbathe

A lot of discontinued shades- I can't even begin to remember those.

They had a whole bunch from the Mattene 2007 collection and Slimshines 2008 (but i dont remember them all):

Classic Dame
Seriously Rich
You Say Tomato
40s Pink
Poise
Flattering
Night Violet

Slimshines:
Urgent
Ultra Elegant
a peachy one i dont remember

Lip Gelees:
I didn't look at these so I don remember the names, but they had at least 6 of them.

Brow:
They had the brow gels in clear, the brunette and the blonde one i think
the brow shaders in two colors (i think the second and third to darkest)

They had a limited range of shades for concealers and studio fix and foundations. But they had the fat stick, the skinny stick, only very dark colors in the concealer pot and they had some shades in the squeeze tubes. (Sorry I dont remember the names!)

Nail Lacquer:

They had about 10 shades-about two that were pale, a few that were pinks, one red (fire something) and a dark purple one (vin goth)

They had a ton of lip glosses, I can't even begin to list all the names:

But I do know they had one from the lure collection-sex ray, one from the moonbathe, they had sock n hop or something from heatherette. A lot of Chromeglasses, Lip Veneers, and a good range of color choices of lipglasses.

They had a LOT of blushes-like 15 (these are what I remember)

Sweet William
Harmony
Prism
Melba
Premediated-CCB
Secret-BPB
Fleur Power
Plum Du Bois
Margin
Blunt
They had a highlighter in Hullaballu (or something like that)

Fluidline:
Blitz N Glitz
NightFish
Non-Conformist
Jadeye
Delphic
Uppity
Brassy
Sweet Sage
Iris Eyes-i think it's called

GlitterLiners in about 6 colors *i didn't look at them so I dont know the names*

Liquid last in like three colors and a few of the dual edge pencils, Kohl in prunella and one paint pot left in a mid ton beige (dont remember the name).

They also had some shadows and pigments behind the counter: (these are what i remember)

Pigment:

Cocomotion 
Mauvement
Sweet Sienna
Steel Blue
Dark Soul
Off the Radar
Frost (something like that-frost white)
Copperized
Pastorale
Jardin Aires
They had a blue/green reflects glitter too

Shadows:
Springtime Skipper-Barbie loves Mac
Brown Script
Blanc Type
Typographic
Graphology
Meet the Fleet
Flourishing
Seedling
Clarity
Vellum

The had like 3 quads- one quad from the heatherettes which had the cloudburst shadow in it, they had a fafi quad and another one I didn't recognize. They had two iridescent pressed powders from stylistics 2007 too.

-That's all I can remember for now-I'm going to make a trip to the Vacaville CCO and will post if they have anything good!


----------



## dustypaws (Nov 13, 2008)

^was at napa on monday - still had most of this stuff ladies!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dustypaws* 

 
_^was at napa on monday - still had most of this stuff ladies!_

 
Thanks! Do they still have the barbie e/s & the heatherette trio or fix+?


----------



## dustypaws (Nov 16, 2008)

yep - they still had all 3.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome thanks! Gonna head out there today hopefully


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay i just went yesterday and they still had just about all the stuff Monakhd mentioned and more! (they had A LOT of good stuff) But no Barbie e/s


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Nov 27, 2008)

This was my first time going to a CCO, it was sensory overload!! They had a lot of stuff, and I was only able to spend 20 minutes in the store because of lunch. But they had 2007 holiday stuff, Fafi, Heatherette Trio 1 pallets and a nice selection of pigments. Plus Fix +, moisturizers and a few colorful fluidlines. Sorry I didn't get exact colors. I'll be here a lot more since I work right down the street from here.


----------



## manthanoelle (Nov 27, 2008)

If I don't get overwhelmed I'll try to make a list of what newer items they've added. I'll be going tomorrow.


Does anyone recall if they have sharkskin shadestick? I am IN NEED of it. BADLY.


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_Does anyone recall if they have sharkskin shadestick? I am IN NEED of it. BADLY._

 

Awww, too bad I didn't see this post earlier, I went on Saturday and I would have looked for you.  I didn't see much new stuff. They had more of the Fafi 1 palette. The last time I went, they only had one, this time they had a whole row! If you go, can you check if they have mutiny pigment? This lady was hogging up the counter and I couldn't get in to look. She took FOREVER too!


----------



## cetati (Dec 3, 2008)

What are the paintpots they have? I'm looking for CP for Moss Scape, Greenstroke, and Nice Vice...


----------



## lamblove82 (Dec 4, 2008)

has anyone seen the mac 180 brush at this cco? or any bay area cco? i'm dying for it!


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 4, 2008)

If all works out with my work schedule, I *might* be going here tomorrow. I will check in on everyone's questions and see if they're in stock and if there's anything new. I hope there is!!


----------



## manthanoelle (Dec 5, 2008)

STTTTTTTTTTTUPID WORK
I didn't even end up getting to go last week because I had to work a 14 hour shift at work. 


If you don't go tomorrow I am going to attempt to go this week sometime, so I'll check if they have it if I get to go


----------



## lamblove82 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks so much everyone! really want the 180 badly!


----------



## hiswifeyy (Dec 8, 2008)

I went there yesterday and they still have a lot of the same items listed above. I completely forgot to look for the 180 sorry.


----------



## lamblove82 (Dec 8, 2008)

no worries!


----------



## PuterChick (Dec 9, 2008)

You can call the gone but not forgotten line at MAC and they had a bunch of them about a month ago when I purchased mine.

I would also try the same dept. if you are looking for sharkskin shadestick.

HTH


----------



## flymestza (Dec 18, 2008)

Anybody been recently?  I'm going to be in the area on the weekend and was wondering what they had.


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 17, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP....any new updates...i am itching to go to a CCO...but none in the bay have been updated


----------



## lainz (Jan 18, 2009)

i went....dec 30th....they had fafi bags and dolls....holiday 07 brush sets...balloonacy powder....heatherette trio 1...nordstrom anniv collection 08...i think thats all that stood out to me.


----------



## FattyCatty (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PuterChick* 

 
_You can call the gone but not forgotten line at MAC and they had a bunch of them about a month ago when I purchased mine.

I would also try the same dept. if you are looking for sharkskin shadestick.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry, they don't have sharkskin shadestick at the CCO.  They have an assortment of a red, purple and red/purple of which I cannot recall the names.  They do have Graphito pain however.  Helpful?


----------



## FattyCatty (Jan 24, 2009)

I also resisted going to the CCO, gotta save up for the Hello Kitty!!!11!1


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jan 24, 2009)

wow, i havent been on specktra for a while but i went to napa late last week and and i saw:

mac
-3 starflash e/s (loutusland...)
-252 brush
-187 brush
-219 brush
-no dazzleglasses 
-brush sets
-bare canvas paint
-paint pots: blue one from fafi, stringalong, artifact
-shadesticks
-lots of cream blushes
-pigments(the same ones that they have had for a while)
-other e/s: matte2, one in the neo sci fi 
-e/s quads and palette in heatherette trio 1, fafi...there were others but i forgot the names..
-lots of bags

they had some other things but i forgot the names...sorry


----------



## juicy415 (Jan 24, 2009)

does they have heatherette lipsticks?


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jan 24, 2009)

i didnt see any heatherette lippies on the floor...however, i saw one on display in that clear container near the register...


----------



## juicy415 (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for all the info! maybe they sold out already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or they didnt put it on the shelf


----------



## cleung341 (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone found Emote at this CCO?


----------



## aleesyweesy (Feb 27, 2009)

hi guys, i made a quick stop by the outlet today. there was nothing really new from the most recent update. still no dazzleglasses... the only new thing i saw was 2 of the lipstick/lipglass holiday 08 sets. the pink one and i think the neutral.

juicy415, the only heatherette lipstick i saw was lollipop loving. they had 2 of the lipglasses too, the lighter one and sock hop.

no emote.

someone mentioned earlier that she saw the 187 brush, but it wasnt there anymore. =(


----------



## Monakhd (Mar 24, 2009)

I called this CCO today and I will be heading out tomorrow afternoon to pick up somet stuff. 

I was told they had 5 shadesticks: Gracious Me, Sea Me, Blurrberry, Cedar Rose, Shimmermint.(that's what I'm going for!)

Also, they have some of the Neo stuff, some colourforms, the red she said palettes... I'll repost when I have more info.


----------



## SMMY (Mar 26, 2009)

PSA for MUAers who live near the Napa CCO:  
They are chalkful of goodies right now.
Most importantly they have the BB Shimmering Nudes palette (about seven of them left in stock) and about three of the Stowaway quad from last summer.
They also had the 2008 Xmas palettes from MAC in the Classic and Cool eyes. 
Four or five shadesticks
a half doz. creme blushes
The two highlighting powders w/designs from Colorforms
Well over a dozen eye shadows from MAC, mostly Starflash, Naughty Nauticals and Neo-Sci collections.
They also had about a dozen pigments as well.
Pretty much all of the Mac tender tone lip balms
Several cream BB eye shadows
Tons of Mac BP blushes.
Quite a few BB Shimmer brick sets and other palettes.
And a bunch of brushes.

I picked up for myself;
Clinique Black Honey e/l
Soft and Slow and 2N Lipglasses
Stowaway quad and Shimmering Nude quad
BB Brushed Rose pot blush
Mac e/s in Go, Magnetic Fields, Bold & Brazen, Go and Mink and Sable
Mac 219 pencil brush

Just so awesome!


----------



## Monakhd (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_PSA for MUAers who live near the Napa CCO:  
They are chalkful of goodies right now.
Most importantly they have the BB Shimmering Nudes palette (about seven of them left in stock) and about three of the Stowaway quad from last summer.
They also had the 2008 Xmas palettes from MAC in the Classic and Cool eyes. 
Four or five shadesticks
a half doz. creme blushes
The two highlighting powders w/designs from Colorforms
Well over a dozen eye shadows from MAC, mostly Starflash, Naughty Nauticals and Neo-Sci collections.
They also had about a dozen pigments as well.
Pretty much all of the Mac tender tone lip balms
Several cream BB eye shadows
Tons of Mac BP blushes.
Quite a few BB Shimmer brick sets and other palettes.
And a bunch of brushes.

I picked up for myself;
Clinique Black Honey e/l
Soft and Slow and 2N Lipglasses
Stowaway quad and Shimmering Nude quad
BB Brushed Rose pot blush
Mac e/s in Go, Magnetic Fields, Bold & Brazen, Go and Mink and Sable
Mac 219 pencil brush

Just so awesome!_

 
I remember these too:

Paints: artjam, structural brown, shimma, stilife, mauvism, flammable, deep shadow, architecture, tan ray, chartru, canton candy, graphito.

Shadesticks: blurrberry, gracious me, shimmermint, cedarrose, crimsonaire

Lipgelees (+more): Sheboom, Sugarshock, Jellybabe, Amber Russe, Valentine, Sapphoric, 

Eyeshadows (there were more than I can remember): 
Starfash:Go, Glamour Check!, Star By Night, Talent Pool

Naughty Nauticals: Submarine, Meet the Fleet

Moonbathe: Clair de Lune

Neo-Sci(I think?): Time & Space, Evening Aura, Femme-Fi

Pigments (so many more I don't remember!): Steel Blue, Lovely Lily, Jewelmarine Glitter, Goldstroke,   

The Brow Duo set things, studio lights (were these from the Catherine Deneuve Coll.?), blast o blue l/s, orchidazzle...all three charged waters...

I'm hoping to go up again next week and get the other paints I thought I didn't need (haha!)... i'll add anything else SMMY and I may have missed the first round.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 29, 2009)

they have a pretty good selection of brushes (i went about 2 days ago, picked up the 228 and 219)

and a LOT of lippies here. two shelves full of glosses, lipsticks, TLCs.. 2 of the heatherette glosses, magnetique (from upcoming Rose Romance), two fafi glosses, neo sci fi, naughty nauticals, crystal rose, pink lemonade, ciao manhattan... a lot of the older collections from 06-07 like moonbathe. quite a few of the chrome glasses and lip laquers, too.


----------



## syrene78 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, could someone please CP for me the Stowaways quad? I have been looking everywhere for it and no luck. I'd also like Meet the Fleet e/s if possible.
I would Paypal you first of course. Pretty please!


----------



## SMMY (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know about the eye shadow, but I would imagine that the Stowaways quads are already gone. There were only three when I picked up mine last week. Quads and palettes tend to sell out very fast there.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 4, 2009)

I picked up the heatherette lippies! bonus beat, sock hop, and lollipop loving!


----------



## flymestza (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Smmy!  I have been kicking myself for not getting the cool eyes xmas palette.  I picked it up today along with off the radar pigment!


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_Oh, could someone please CP for me the Stowaways quad? I have been looking everywhere for it and no luck. I'd also like Meet the Fleet e/s if possible.
I would Paypal you first of course. Pretty please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The stowaways pallet is still for sale on the Nordstrom website


----------



## saadia77 (May 1, 2009)

Okay I don't know how this works but I really want graphito paint! I am willing to pay someone through paypal or another method.  I want it so bad I am willing to pay for one of your lipsticks or eyeshadows you buy at the store!! Pretty please someone?


----------



## saucey (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone been here lately? I want to make the trip, but I just don't know if it'll be worth it.
Thanks!


----------



## nursejan2 (May 14, 2009)

I was there this weekend and let me tell you...they have plenty of stocks! I was told that they got shipments the week before. They have tendertones in all colors, except for Tender baby and E-Z baby because I bought their last 2 of each. They also have all the tinted lip conditioners (Plum Perfect, Fuschia fix, Gentle coral, and Soothing Beige) except for Petting Pink. They have plenty of blushes (Harmony, Secret Blush, True Romantic, Eversun, X-Rocks, Spaced out and others I can't remember). They also had the two Dame Edna highlight powders, Emmanual Ungaro powder compact, 3 fluidlines (don't remember the names but there's gold, silver and metallic green), lots of lipglasses and lipsticks. I picked up Russian Red, Diva lipsticks and By Degrees slimshine. There were alot of eyeshadows, more than 20, including mineralize eyeshadow duo. I got Earthly Riches and Two to Glow. I remember seeing Love Connection and Fresh Green Mix. Other things I saw:

Heatherette 3 color palette eyeshadow (with pink and purple)
HOliday 6 eyeshadow palettes in classic and cool (I think)
Shadowy Lady Quad eyeshadow
Stowaway Quad eyeshadow
Fafi Quad (dont' know which one)
Rows of Pigments (Sorry, I don't use pigments so I didn't look at them)
Liquid foundations (in glass bottle,don't know which kind but in different shades)
Studio Sticks foundations
Studio Fix Powder Plus in a very light and dark colors (nothing in the middle)
Studio touch ups concealers
Select Cover Up concealer in NW25
Prep & Prime Lip
Fafi t-shirts in size Large
Fafi tote bag
Fafi dolls
Fafi small makeup case
Two fragrance (can't remember the color)
Several shadesticks and paints (didn't check the colors)
Glitter eyeliners
Several travel size brush sets
Make up cases in different colors
Brow shader sets
Several lip palettes
Slimshine lipsticks
Mattene lipsticks
Several Pro Longwear lipcolour

That's all I can remember for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope this helps!


----------



## callison (May 16, 2009)

Cannot wait I am going tomorrow and will let you know what is there and what I find!!


----------



## callison (May 16, 2009)

Just went to day, could hardly sleep last night I was so excited ( so lame). They were STOCKED with MAC stuff, pretty much what she said above, all the Fafi quads, Cool and Warm eye sets, brush sets, a ton of lipglass and sticks. Pigments galore, I mean they had everything right now. I got (for my wedding anniversary)....


StudioFix-NW15 
StudioStick Foundation ( never tried before, I like) 
Studio Touch Up NW15 
Lipglass in Viva Glam VI 
Liquildlast in Inkspill 
Mineralize eyeshadow in Love Connection 
Eyeshadow in Evening Aura 
Sponges


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone have an update? I might be checking out this location at the end of the month, if they have good stuffz.


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ please report something back if you can =)


----------



## ANNAeye (Jul 19, 2009)

i went there a week ago and again today. the eyeshadows are packed like crazy. the whole top glass counter is filled with them. there were 2 2007 holiday palettes, and 2 2008 holiday palettes. fafi 1, tempting quad, pink heatherette trio, purple dame edna trio. those creme metal x shadows (the newer ones) and mineralized eyeshadows like dangerzone (with red ! haha) tons of pigments.

they have the msfn with the half shimmer, gold deposit msf, emmanual ungaro creme blush (or base?), decent amount of blushes. a couple loose shimmery powders, saw loose blot powder in light and med dark. 

the usual for lip conditioners and tendertones, along with the skincare stuff. they have a couple lipstick lipgloss sets from the holiday collections. i think i saw the 5 lipgloss set, and 5 eyeliner set too. a couple brush sets, fafi shirt n 2 fafi dolls...

ahh that's all i can think of! haha they have a ton of mac stuff, it's worth checking it out.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 27, 2009)

Napa CCO update:
Went in today to get a backup of Blooming blush and hit the mother lode. 
From what I can remember:
*MAC*-
Blonde Msf
165 Brushes-not many of these left
Blush brush from Couture collection
Fafi t-shirt, bags and HK plush toy
Several brush sets
_Blushes_ in Blooming, Spaced out, X-rocks, Stark Naked, Tenderling, Sweet as Cocoas, Secret, Devil, Moon River, Earth-to-earth, Light over Dark and more. Several cream blushes and  CCBs, including Virgin Isle and Crushed Bougainvillea.
_Powders_ - Dame Edna Highlighter powders, Nordie 08 powders with square design, 2 Sci-fi bronzers, Hullaballoo, Flower Mist Dew
_Pigments_: Vintage Gold, Cocomotion, Dark Soul, Lark About, Mauvement, Off the Radar, Spiritualize, Mega Rich, Copperized, Quick Frost, Sweet Sienna, Gold Stroke and Heritage Rouge and more
and four reflects glitters, but I didn't  catch the names, one was blue and one was pink from memory, though.
_Palettes_ - 07 Smokey eye, 08 Warm and Smoke eye. CoC Shadowy Lady and Tempting. and Stowaways quad. Fafi palette (not sure which one). Both of the Dame Edna trios. two from nordie's 08 collection
_Starflash_ - Everything from the original Starflash collection except for Go.
_Eye shadows _- Warming Trend, Submarine, Meet the Fleet, Shore leave, Pen and ink, Blue Flame, Climate Blue, Warming Trend, Warm Chill, Evening Aura, Time and Space, Expensive Pink, Magnetic Fields, Femme-fi, Arctic Grey, Mont Black, Crystal, Apres ski, Top Knot, Deep Shade, French Cuff, Henna, Knight
Several of the Metal-X eye shadows - blue, dirty green, gold and pink
six or seven MES, again I didn't get the names since MES aren't really my thing
No shade sticks, but Flammable paint, and paint pots in mosscape, greenstroke, quite natural and ochre style. Several fluidlines
Wolf Pealglide
Tons of Tendertones
_Lippies_: Kanga Rouge, Coral Polyps, Red She Said, Morange, Dubonnet, 1N, Rue duBois, Mellow Mood, Fast Thrills, Rozz Revival, Utterly Frivolous, Ahoy There!, Party Mate, Electro, Astral, Speak Louder and several more that I can't think of at the moment
About two dozen lipglasses, including 2N and 4N, 3 Dama Edna l/gs, and other random LE glosses.
About a dozen and half mattenes and slimshines.

*Bobbi Brown:*
Copper Diamond and Platinum Pink Shimmerbricks
Tons of Metallic single eye shadows
Velvet Plum palette with four eye shadows
Shimmering Sapphire ink e/l
Blushes in Apricot and Pale Pink
Cream eye shadows
and many sets and palettes

and tons more that I'm drawing a blank on. So if you're looking for a specific item, ask and I'll try to remember if it was there.
I also stopped by Vacaville on the way home and they really had nothing new out. Honestly, Napa is the place to head right now. They have so much to chose from right now.
According to the SA, they should be getting another shipment in towards the end of September.


----------



## SMMY (Sep 18, 2009)

Napa CCO update:

Went there yesterday and found the following
Tons of HK items
Both HK beauty powders
Fun & Games blush
All the HK l/s except for the lavender one
A couple of HK l/g
HK palettes (tons of these)
No HK lip balms, Tippy blush though

Other MAC items
Twenty to thirty e/s - too many to get all the names, but they had some from every collection up to and including the Rose Romance
Twenty or so pigments and 4 reflect glitters, including the ones from HK
Blushes: Blooming, Stark Naked, Earth to Earth, Strada, X-Rocks and more that I can't recall. 
Msfs-Blonde, Perfect Topping and Refined. Also in the onesy box, they had 1 Warmed left, if anyone is looking for it.
Palettes & Quads - Shadowy Lady, Tempting Eyes, Stowaways Quad, 2008 holiday palettes in Cool, Smokey and Warm eyes.
Brushes- 266, 165 and 249
A couple of dazzleglasses in Money Honey, Datenight, 
See-thru lipcolors about 3 of them
I went to both Napa and Vacaville, so it's hard to remember everything both places had, but if there is something in particular you were looking for, ask and I'll try to remember if either store had it.


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 24, 2009)

any new updates??


----------



## myzleelee (Dec 17, 2009)

hello,
has anyone gone recently? wanna go b4 xmas, but im debating on which one i should go to....TIA


----------



## lilibat (Dec 17, 2009)

Today saw quite a few pigments including Mutiny, Dark Soul, Lark About, Off the Radar, Cocomotion, Circa Plum. There were others but I can't remember right now. Lots of eyeshadow quads and MES. Not sure about other things as I just made a b-line for the case with the pigments.


----------



## purplerinne (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone go recently?


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 14, 2010)

I might be going to this one next weekend if I can talk the boyfriend into a detour on the way home from SF to Reno. I'm hoping to hit this one and Vacaville on the same trip. If I do I'll be sure to post everything.


----------



## ariesd (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, went to the Napa outlet today. They have a lot of stuff, so I think this has become my favorite of the Bay Area CCOs. I tried to write down as much as I could, but there was a lot and it became a bit overwhelming.

They had a bunch of the Holiday '09 items:

house of mirth deep lip set 
put a spell on you lip set 
love's divine lash kit 
pinkzapoppin mineralize kit 
fun in the sun mineralize kit 
morning, noon and knight eye brush set 
do the trick buff and line brush set 
smoke and mirrors eyeshadow palette 
mystic cool eyeshadow palette 
devil may dare eyeshadow palette 
2 or 3 of the pigment sets 
heavenly dish lip palette 
possessed by pink lip palette 
hocus focus colorful face kit 
fab-racadabra bronze face kit 
other items (I've listed the colors I know I saw):

adoring carmine 3 lips set 
11 tendertone lip balms 
naked honey salve, hand and body cream and body wash 
strobe liquid lotion and cream 
2 types of charged waters (green and red) 
lightful ultramoisture creme 
several loose powders and loose blushes 
several powder and cream blushes
flirt & tease, some other perm items 
 
a few paint pots
soft ochre and groundwork (?) 
 
richmetal metal-x products 
lots of slimshine lipsticks 
lots of other lipsticks including one from the Hello Kitty collection 
two sculpt and shape duos: sculpt/accentuate and another 
6 or 7 MSFs - porcelain pink, sunny by nature for sure 
at least 20 different eyeshadows
from the starflash collection: mink and sable, grand entrance, dreammaker, star by night, lotusland 
pink venus 
illegal cargo 
 
several quads
shadowy lady 
tempting 
tone: gray 
in the gallery 
stowaways 
also the two eyeshadow quads from the HK collection 
 
hopefully this is helpful to you guys!


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 15, 2010)

I went to the Napa CCO too Ariesd! Yeah there was soo much stuff it was great and slightly overwhelming.You have a great list!

I've added what I remember excluding those already mentioned by Ariesd in the previous post.

 </p>  Blush:
  Sweet as Cocoa Blush
  Enough Said blush
  Earth to Earth mineralize blush
  Improvise mineralize blush
  Light over dark mineralize blush
  Pleasureful Cream Blush

  Virgin Isle CCB
  Bat Black CCB
  Pearl CCB
  Bronze CCB

Lippies
  Showorchid
  A few mattene slimshines
  Freckletone l/s
  Dubonett l/s
  One HK lippie

MSFs (holey moley tons!)
  Warm Blend
  Brunette
  Blond
  Triple Fusion
  Refined
  Perfect Topping
  Two of the half MSFN natural / MSF shimmer

  165 brush

*Pigments*

  Cocomotion
  Vanilla
  Melon
  Dark Soul


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG both of your lists gave me butterflies in my stomach. I'm trying to write a paper right now but I can't stop thinking about all the amazing things I want to get. 

Is that the sign of an addict or what?


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 15, 2010)

Definitely sign of an addict Snarkling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, me and my friend were so excited once we got there! I have never seen that much of a good MAC selection at a CCO. They must have just gotten a shipment or something.

Good luck on your paper!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Definitely sign of an addict Snarkling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, me and my friend were so excited once we got there! I have never seen that much of a good MAC selection at a CCO. They must have just gotten a shipment or something.

Good luck on your paper!_

 
Thank you! 

I turned it it with 18 seconds to spare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was actually 3 different papers but all due for the same class tonight as my midterm. Ugh!

I think I almost talked my BF into making the detour there. Also, I'm actually considering not picking up anything from Liberty of London, even though the BF promised me two things from the collection if I got my papers in, just so I can spend more at the outlets. Sigh! How is a girl to choose?

Do you know how long stuff usually lasts at the Napa store? I doubt I could buy everything I want from this trip but I usually head down to SF to see my family about once a month so I can easily pick up things on the next trip too.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Mar 15, 2010)

Oooh I am so jealous! I am going to be at this CCO next month! Grrr. I am taking a trip to CA to see my parents, but it's still 2 1/2 weeks away! All the good stuff's gonna be gone!! LOL. BOOO.

Oh well - maybe they will get more, or still have quite a bit when I make it there!


----------



## phatkat (Mar 16, 2010)

omg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am sooo heading out there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and to the vacaville one!!! gosh you guys are killing me(my bank acct actually.. ill be very happy) .. and my bf!!! he will be getting a lil trip for his "birthday" weekend.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ssshhhhhh


----------



## gliterraindrops (Mar 16, 2010)

quick question.... are there limits like other CCOs? for example we are only allowed to buy 3 items from the store... which is LAME!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gliterraindrops* 

 
_quick question.... are there limits like other CCOs? for example we are only allowed to buy 3 items from the store... which is LAME!_

 
I might be wrong which in case someone else who is far more knowledgeable will come in and correct me, but I don't think the rules is that you can't buy more than 3 products, just that you can't buy more than 3 of the same product so for example you couldn't buy more than 3 dreamaker eye shadows, but you could buy one of every eye shadow they have.

I know I have bought way more than 3 things from the CCO in Vacaville multiple times. In fact I don't think I've ever bought less than five things in a trip but that’s just a personal problem.


----------



## hhunt2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gliterraindrops* 

 
_quick question.... are there limits like other CCOs? for example we are only allowed to buy 3 items from the store... which is LAME!_

 
I've heard no more than 3 items and or a certain dollar amount (can't spend over $400; something like that).

But each stores rules differ a little.  Play it safe and call the Napa CCO.

If I ever find Blanc Type e/s again at a CCO, I'm buying the entire stock. lol


----------



## phatkat (Mar 16, 2010)

I just called as I'm planning to go there this weekend.. You have a limit of 3 of the same item and there is a $300 limit. But the s.a said they will do multiple transactions so there shouldn't be a problem unless each s.a is diff


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 16, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to cp  warm blend ms f &vanilla pigment for me? tia.


----------



## phatkat (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_Would anyone be willing to cp  warm blend ms f &vanilla pigment for me? tia._

 
What does cp mean??? Newbie sorry


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 16, 2010)

cp = custom purchase :] you'd be helping me pick up a couple items, i'd pay you back for the items + shipping + a little extra for you helping me out!


----------



## gliterraindrops (Mar 17, 2010)

ohh thanks. I went to the one in PA state; frankmills outlet i believe? (vacation)
they only allowed me to buy 3 items from the store and said i can't come back for another 3 months.  They got their wish cus I am not going there ever again!


----------



## afloresm13 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey all! I just got back from this CCO... Out of the 3 that are in my area (Vacaville, Gilroy, & Napa)... NAPA is the best one, hands down!

The last time I came here was in October, & they have a ton more items in stock now than they did back then..

They had pretty much all of the things listed in the previous posts, but here's what I can remember:

Blushes:

- Improvise
- Earth to Earth
- Light Over Dark
- Blossoming
- Tenderling
- Feeling
- Harmony
- Blunt
- Sweet as Cocoa
- Secret Blush
- X-Rocks
- Enough Said
- about 8 more, can't remember the names

- Both Naked Honey highlighter powders
- Both Rose Romance Beauty Powders
- 2 Powders with the square pattern.. Sun Centered i think?
- 1 Emanuel Ungaro powder
- Both face/blush kits from Holiday 09

- Belightful Iridescent powder
- A few Studio Sculpt foundations in dark shades
- About 5-7 loose powders
- About 8 CCBs (including Pearl, Bat Black, & Tint)
- Paint Pots in Moss Scape, Greenstroke, & Quite Natural
- About 3-4 Fluidlines
- 1 Eyebrow pencil in a taupe shade - the lighter one (the automatic kind)
- About 3-4 Shadesticks 

MSFs (this is where I went nuts!!)

- MSFNatural w/shimmer in Light & Medium Dark
- Porcelain Pink
- Triple Fusion (only 1 left!)
- Warm Blend (TONS of these.. at least 10)
- Sunny by Nature
- Perfect Topping (only a few left)
- Refined (only 1 left!)
- Cheeky Bronze (3 left)
- Blonde
- Brunette

Lipgelees:

- Goldensoft
- Amber Russe

Lipsticks:

- Strayin (Hello Kitty)
- Fast Thrill
- Show Orchid 
- Dubonnet
- Rozz Revival
- Cosmo
- Sweet Thing
- Ahoy There
- Freckletone
- High Def
- Strange & Exotic
- a few from the Monogram collection
- about 4-6 mattenes
- about 6-8 slimshines
- a ton of Lip palettes (mostly the ones that come in 3 shades)

Lipglasses:

- Nico
- Naked Space
- Corsette
- about 8 more I cant remember
- about 4 Dazzleglass Cremes
- 1 Cremesheen glass (a dark burgundy color)
- 3-4 Dazzleglasses (no more Comet Blue though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- All tri color lipglasses from Sugarsweet

- About 8 nailpolishes, mostly darker shades.. 1-2 from Hello Kitty

- Naked Honey Skin Salve 
- Naked Honey Body Wash
- 1 other Naked honey item, I forgot what it was...same exact size & packaging as the body wash though

- About 8 -10 Tendertones
- About 4 lip conditioning sticks
- Lightful moisturizing cream (in the tub)
- Strobe Cream

- About 6-8 liquid eyeliners/glitter eyeliners
- About 4-5 concealer touch up sticks

- Accentuate/Sculpt (Sculpt&Shape duo)
- Lightsweep/Shadester (Sculpt&Shape duo)

- About 8-10 Pro-Longwear lip colors
- About 10 pigments (old packaging)
- Sexpot pigment set from Holiday 09
- Cool Capers pigment set from Holiday 09
- 1 other pigment set from 08 I think.. the one that came in a red cylinder packaging w/Quietly, Teal, etc.
- Pinkzapoppin Mineralize Kit
- Fun in the Sun Mineralize Kit
- Holiday 09 lip kits (both pink & bronze)
- 2 "Look in a Box" kits
- 2 brush sets from Holiday 09
- Fafi t-shirts
- A bunch of MAC cosmetic bags in various sizes & colors
- 165 brush
- Flat top Kabuki brushes - 3 different sizes (forgot what #s.. the ones w/white bristles/hairs)

Eyeshadows: 

- About 4 of the Mineralize eyeshadow duos from Holiday 09
- About 4 Mineralize eyeshadow Trios from 08 (including Interview, Danger Zone, etc)
- About 20 eyeshadows.. about 5-8 starflashes, 3 Style Warriors, 3 Neo Sci Fi, & a ton more from various collections
- Tempting quad
- In the Gallery quad
- Shadowy Lady quad
- Tone: Grey quad
- Stowaways quad
- Fafi 2 quad
- both Hello Kitty quads
- 3 eyeshadow palettes from Holiday 09
- 3 eyeshadow palettes from Holiday 08
- 2 lipglass sets from Holiday 09
- 1 eyeliner set from Holiday 08

The only other area I looked was Bobbi Brown, where I saw they had 4 shimmerbricks (2 in silver packaging.. Copper Diamond & Pink Diamond I believe.. & 2 in regular black packaging - Beige & Pink)

Definitely worth a trip out there (soon!) while they still have all of these in stock... 

HTH!


----------



## afloresm13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey lovelies, I stopped by Napa CCO the other day (yes, again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).. They still have EVERYTHING I listed in the post above, plus some additional items I'll list below:

FACE: 

- Cheek & Cheerful Mineralize Blush
- Style Demon Mineralize Blush
- Love Rock Mineralize Blush
- Hand Finish Mineralize Blush
- The Perfect Cheek blush
- Noteable blush
- Sweet William blushcreme
- Just a Pinch gel blush

- they added a TON more Perfect Topping & Refined MSFs (they still have all the ones listed in the previous post too, EXCEPT Triple Fusion)

I noticed a few new Dazzleglasses & lipglasses:

- Jingle, Jangle (from Holiday 09)
- Goldyrocks
- Stop! Look!

- Oh Baby! 
- Little VI 


Also a few new Lipsticks (or ones I didnt notice before):

- Lollipop Loving 
- Blow Dry
- the black one from Style Black
- Coral Polyp
- a few from Neo Sci Fi

- They have all Magic, Mirth, & Mischief eyeshadow palettes, pigment sets, lip palettes, & face kits.. but only 3 of the Mineralize eyeshadow duos (the purpley ones)

- Eyeliner mini set, 2 different lipglass mini sets, 1 pigment mini set from an older holiday collection (red packaging, maybe Holiday 08?)

Pigments (all in old style packaging):

- Vanilla
- Sweet Sienna
- Teal
- Mega Rich
- Antique Green
- Gold Stroke
- Chocolate Brown
- Ruby Red
- Dark Soul
- Blue Storm
- Spiritualize
- Reflects Purple Duo
- about 5 more

Eyeshadows:

- all listed in previous post
- Femme Fi
- Night Manoevres
- Evening Aura
- Time & Space
- a ton more

- all the Metal X creme shadows
- about 6 Mineralize e/s duos/trios

- all quads & palettes listed in previous post
- Fresh Cut palette

Brushes:

- 183
- 181 SE
- 165
- 129 SH

- All brush sets from Holiday 09

- About 8 metallic/glitter liquid eyeliners
- A couple Richmetal highlighters
- Blue Peep & New Weed fluidlines
- Brow Finisher (in blonde shade I think)
- 3 eyebrow powder sets (the ones that come in slide-out boxes)

- All the Sun Tints liquid lip balms (the ones that came out w/the Tinted Moisturizer last summer)
- A ton of Tendertones

- Naked Honey body stuff (including skin salve)
- Lightful moisturizer
- Moisturelush cream
- Strobe liquid
- lots of Loose Powders (Tenderdusk, Golden Bronze, etc)

About 8-10 nailpolishes (Varicose Violet, Vestral White, $$$ Yes, etc)


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 3, 2010)

This CCO rocks!  Could anyone CP some Sweet Sienna for me???


----------



## toasterphile (Apr 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say you guys are awesome for updating about this CCO so often... it is a two hour trip for me so it is a HUGE help to know ahead of time whether the trip is worth it or not! This CCO sounds a million times better than the Vacaville one... I traveled 1.5 hours to that one and was soooo disappointed!

Thanks again!!


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 24, 2010)

Is anyone willing to do a CP for me for a few items (*Lollipop Lovin' & some HK items*)? My CCO does not have my lemmings unfortunately. Thanks to anyone! =D


----------



## singrsling (Apr 24, 2010)

In my opinion, the NAPA CCO is by far the best one in the Bay Area, and I've been to all of them.  Their selection of MAC stuff is GREAT.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi anybody know if Sweet Sienna is still available at this CCO? If they still have it, can somebody CP for me? Thanks =)


----------



## nids (Apr 30, 2010)

Can someone please tell me at what price is the MAC 165 brush being sold & also the price of blunt blush. I have been looking for this brush for ever and since I stay in the bay area I would like my trip to be worthwhile. Thanks !


----------



## jazm1n3s (May 1, 2010)

I don't live in CA, but i bought my MAC 165 brush from the CCO, and if i remember correctly, it costs me $24.50.


----------



## nids (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, this really helps


----------



## tinyturtle (May 11, 2010)

hi ladies, has anyone spotted the photorealism quad at Napa?


----------



## singrsling (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinyturtle* 

 
_hi ladies, has anyone spotted the photorealism quad at Napa?_

 
I'm pretty sure I saw it the last time I was there about 5 weeks ago. You can call them and ask if they have it - they are very nice there.


----------



## ariesd (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinyturtle* 

 
_hi ladies, has anyone spotted the photorealism quad at Napa?_

 
I went today and they definitely still had photorealism, and a bunch of the other quads too if you were interested.


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jun 30, 2010)

Are there any updates? I would love to take a trip out there but im not sure if it will be worth it.. thanks in advance!!


----------



## singrsling (Jul 18, 2010)

I went last Sunday, and as usual, they never disappoint. the MAC selection was amazing. They probably had 40 eyeshadow singles, about 4-5 quads - rone Gray, photorealism, ShadowyLady, and a couple of the Nordie's LE from last year - Graphic Garden,  think. They also had a few holiday sets of lipglosses, eye pencils, and pigments from 2009.  They had 3 of the eyeshadow kits from 2009 holiday - smokey eye, purple eye, and the cool eye one. These are getting harder to find at the CCO's. The lip collection wasn't great but lots of glosses and moderate lipstick coll. Also had about 8 blushes and lots of othef MAC goodies. 

I can't remember all of the other goodies there MAC and otherwise.  
That store is always worth going to!  Never fails!  

GO!  You won't be sorry!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 18, 2010)

I came in today (Sat. 7/17)... 

20+ pigments:  Cocomotion, Blue Brown, Chocolate Brown, Tan, Primary Yellow, Golden Lemon, 3D Gold, etc.
30+ e/s: Unfortunately, I only remember Bitter! Lol, I’m so sorry y’all.  I was so surprised when I saw all the e/s’ were laid out individually in the glass display box.  I jokingly asked the s/a if she could take them all out.  But I suggested that they should store all e/s’ in a glass bowl (unless they have an issue with people stealing displays).
6 E/s Quads:   Photorealism, Shadowy Lady, Tempting, In the Gallery, (no more Stowaways; I took the last one), etc.  1 of the HK.  And a buttload of holiday quad/sets and past Nordstrom releases.
5 MSF’s:  Porclean Pink, Sunny By Nature, Triple Fusion, Warm Blend, etc.
20 +/- Blush and M/B:  Enough Said, Sweet Coco, Blunt, Strada, On a Mission, Perfect Blush, Florida creamblush, Cheek + Cheerful m/b, Superdupernatural m/b, Handwritten m/b, etc. Both highlighter powders from Naked Honey.
A bunch of MES duos and trios.
5 paintpots:  Fresco Rose, Quite Natural, etc.  A couple fluidlines but I don’t remember the names.  A few Shadesticks but I only remember Penny and some from the Sugar Sweet collection.  And the black greasepaint stick from the Dsquared collection.
Brushes:  224 Monogram SE, 214, 129, 165, etc.
Perfume:  2 from Naked Honey, Dejarose and Monogram (thin vial).
Numerous Lashes, All 3 Lustre Drops, 3 Skinsheen Leg Spray, Monogram clutch, Lash Curler, HK doll, and 2 black cases.  And the Crush Metal Pigments in Stacked #1 and #2 (from the Spring Color Forecast Collection).  
Glycerin Spray, Fast Eye Response Cream, Volcanic Ash Exfoliator, Shave Cream, Moisture Cream or was it Moisture Lush??


----------



## ariesd (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey everyone, went to the Napa CCO because I HAD to check out the eyeshadows since singrsling and hhunt2 gave us the heads up about the massive shadow collection! I asked the SA if there was a list of the eyeshadows they had, but she said no. She did offer to pull all the eyeshadows out and she did actually do it! I'm going to try and list all the ones I remember seeing, as I felt bad about having her pull them all out and I took my time playing with a select few. I also named a few of the other products I remember seeing at the bottom.



Aquavert 
Bitter 
Creme de Miel 
Dear Cupcake 
Deep Shade 
Digit 
Dreammaker 
Ego 
Et tu bouquet? 
Evening Aura 
Fashion 
Flourishing 
French Cuff 
Glamour Check 
Graphology 
Haunting 
Henna 
Lotusland 
Meet the Fleet 
Mineral 
Newly Minted 
Night Manoeuvres 
Of Summer 
One-Off 
Pincurl 
Pink Venus 
Post Haste 
Shroom or Phloof, can't remember which 
Silverthorn 
Soft Flower 
Star by Night 
Submarine 
Talent Pool 
Tempting 
Time & Space 
Vellum 
Vibrant Grape 


A few of the Notoriety quad 
Too Dolly from the Hello Kitty collection 
It looked to me like they had a couple of the Stowaways quad, but it was a display and 2 boxes, so I'm not sure. 
Hot Planet mineralize blush 
Fad-dabulous mineralize blush 
Conjure Up mineralize blush 
Flirt & Tease blush 
Fresh Morning Cream Color Base 
Tint CCB 
Bronze CCB 
Solar Riche bronzer 
"V" - the violet greasepaint stick from the DSquared collection 
"B" - the blue greasepaint stick from the DSquared collection 
Fresh Cement shadestick 
Cakeshop shadestick 
Big Bow lipstick from the HK collection 

Enjoy!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow! Thanks ladies, sounds like they have some great stuff right now. Hopefully I can make a trip up there soon


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ariesd* 

 
_Hey everyone, went to the Napa CCO because I HAD to check out the eyeshadows since hhunt2 gave us the heads up about the massive shadow collection! I asked the SA if there was a list of the eyeshadows they had, but she said no. She did offer to pull all the eyeshadows out and she did actually do it! _

 
Thanks Ariesd!  When I asked the s/a to see all the e/s', literally all the s/a's at the registers turned around and looked at me with a "wtf?!" expression. lol
But in the end, I spent over $150 (no e/s' though), so maybe if she would have taken all the e/s' out, I would have purchased more items.

Oh, a list of e/s' taped to the glass display would be awesome.  Even if they made a shelf dispay type thing so they can literally pull it out like a drawer whenever someone asks to see "all" the e/s (like at a jewelry store).


----------



## ariesd (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Thanks Ariesd!  When I asked the s/a to see all the e/s', literally all the s/a's at the registers turned around and looked at me with a "wtf?!" expression. lol
But in the end, I spent over $150 (no e/s' though), so maybe if she would have taken all the e/s' out, I would have purchased more items.

Oh, a list of e/s' taped to the glass display would be awesome.  Even if they made a shelf dispay type thing so they can literally pull it out like a drawer whenever someone asks to see "all" the e/s (like at a jewelry store)._

 
I know! I read what you said about asking them to take them ALL out so I didn't even bother to ask, but she actually offered! I felt really bad because she was supposed to go on her lunch break and she wouldn't go until I was done looking at the shadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's really odd/lame is they have the tester eyeshadows, and then they have a display of all of them in the boxes...I was thinking maybe they should put the tester next to the box with the name displayed so if you're looking for a specific color you can find the name, but you're still able to view all the shades at the same time. They definitely need to come up with a better system - it'll be less hassle for them and for us!


----------



## afloresm13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all! I just went to Napa CCO this past weekend & this is what I remember them having...

Eyeshadows:


Henna 
Creme de Miel 
Time & Space 
Evening Aura 
Flourishing 
Post Haste 
a couple from Style Warriors 
pretty much all the ones listed in the post above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mineralize eyeshadows: various trios, duos from Magic, Mirth & Mischief, and most of the ones from Colour Craft 
Eyeshadow quads:


Photorealism (I didn't see any more Notoriety) 
Tempting 
Tone: Grey 
1 Graphic Gardens palette (the one with pinkier/brown/peachier tones) 
1 palette from Magic, Mirth, & Mischief 
Too Dolly from Hello Kitty 
Pigments:


about 5-8 Glitters 
Tan 
Cocomotion 
Kitschmas 
Pink Opal 
Golden Lemon 
Primary Yellow 
Spiritualize 
Antique Green 
Chocolate Brown 
Frozen White 
probably about 5-7 more I can't remember... 
Mineralize Skinfinishes & Powders:


Porcelain Pink 
Sunny by Nature 
Cheeky Bronze 
Triple Fusion 
Smooth Merge 
Pearlmatte face powder from Lillyland 
Foundations:


4 shades of Studio Sculpt: NC37, NC40, NC50, and another darker one 
about 5-6 shades of Moistureblend 
about 3-5 shades of Studio Fix 
a few loose mineralize powders 
Lipsticks:

Viva Glam VI SE 
Speak Louder 
Stay in Touch 
Total Wow 
Morange 
Big Bow (Hello Kitty) 
Astral (Neo Sci Fi) 
High Def 
Warm me Up (Warm & Cozy) 
Surprise Me (Magic, Mirth, & Mischief) 
Bubbles 
Rozz Revival 
about 8-10 more 
All lip kits from Magic, Mirth & Mischief 
about 8-10 Pro Longwear shades 
a few lipliners (retractable kind) 
about 5 more lip sets from previous holiday collections 
Lipglosses:

Goldyrocks dazzleglass 
Utterly posh dazzleglass 
Euro Beat dazzleglass 
a couple lip lacquers 
a few plushglasses 
about 10-20 lipglasses including: Lustrewhite, Strawberry Blonde, Nico, Gold Rebel, Oh Baby, Little Vi 
Blushes/Beauty Powders:

Earth to Earth mineralize blush 
Hot Planet mineralize blush 
Handfinish mineralize blush 
The Perfect Cheek 
Strada 
Blunt 
Pleasureful creme blush 
Flirt & Tease 
Conjure Up mineralize blush (Magic, Mirth, Mischief) 
Superdupernatural mineralize blush(Magic, Mirth, Mischief) 
Joie De Vivre cremeblend blush (Lillyland) 
Florida cremeblend blush (Lillyland) 
both Naked Honey powders 
both Rose Romance powders 
Sun Centred powder 
Solar Riche bronzer 
2 face kits from Magic, Mirth, Mischief 
Nail Polishes:


about 10 polishes included a couple from Hello Kitty, and 2 from Style Black (Baby Goth Girl, & the black/gold one) 
Eye products:

Moss Scape Paintpot 
Greenstroke Paintpot 
Fresco Rose Paintpot 
B & V greasepaint sticks from Dsquared 
a couple of shadesticks from Sugarsweet 
Black Russian pearlglide eyeliner 
about 4 shades of Liquidlast liner 
about 6 shades of Fluidlines, including Blue Peep, Shade, Frostwhite, Rich Ground 
about 5 shades of the chubby concealer pencils 
2-3 cream color bases 
Other face/body products:


the hot pink TLC from Dsquared 
Close for Comfort TLC from Warm & Cozy 
about 6-10 shades of Tendertones 
3 shades of Sun Tints 
2 shades of TLC sticks 
Clear Creme Gloss Brilliance 
Lustre Drops in: Sun Rush, Pink Rebel, & Bronze Hero 
Fast Response Eye Cream 
Moisturelush cream 
the shimmer leg sprays 
a couple Naked Honey body products 
about 4-6 loose face shimmer powders 
Miscellaneous:

Fafi tshirts 
Hello Kitty doll 
2 brush kits from Magic, Mirth, Mischief 
1 Baby Blooms lipstick/lipgloss set (the one with High Strung lipstick, Cosmo lipstick, & Nymphette lipglass) 
2 holiday kits (1 with Melon pigment, Rich Ground Fluidline, & another product) 
a couple of Monogram items 
165 brush 
225 brush 
224 SH brush 
a few different mascaras at the front counter 
MAC compact powder puffs 
hope that helps


----------



## Soundclash (Jul 28, 2010)

Ladies, I've been hunting down the lillyland blushes for quite some time, I would be beyond grateful if someone could please CP them, I live in Canada and closest CCO to me is across the border with unimpressive stock. Again i would be very grateful, please pm me.


----------



## jacquiqui (Aug 2, 2010)

went to the cco today and they still have almost everything from the lists above. i purchased:

-dejarose (x2)- i've been looking for this for SOOO long and they had a lot in stock so i picked up two cos i have a feeling i wont be able to find this ever again.
-moon river mineralized blush
-superdupernatural mineralized blush
-joie-de-vivre cremeblend blush
-fresco rose paint pot
-take a hit tendertone
-blue brown pigment
-tan pigment
-pink rebel lustre drops
-little vi lustreglass
-estee lauder rose amethyst lipstick

if you want to know if a product was there, let me know and i'll try to remember if i saw it. let me know soon as the inventory is still fresh in my mind. HTH


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I came in today.  Pretty much all the same items as stated in the previous Aug. 1st and July postings.

I bought Flourishing e/s, Showstopper e/s, TLC in Close for Comfort and 224 brush.


----------



## cleung341 (Aug 11, 2010)

Has anyone seen Ripe Peach at any of the bay area CCO's? I've been hearing that they are starting to trickle in to the CCO's.


----------



## MsHaight (Aug 17, 2010)

Im going to be driving up to Napa on the 28th of this month and was wondering if anyone could give me an update on pigments and eyeshadows sometime before then so that I could try to budget myself or go in with some sort of plan because I am a pigment hoarder. Thank you!


----------



## myzleelee (Sep 7, 2010)

has anybody been recently?


----------



## MsHaight (Sep 7, 2010)

I went two weekends ago and it was all pretty much the same stuff listed in the posts from August and late July, they have SOOO many eyeshadows and pigments!


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 7, 2010)

I came in this past Sunday.  It's still the same stuff.

I've been coming in practically every other Sunday since mid July.  I've been leaving the store really disappointed b/c nothing is new.


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Sep 19, 2010)

Just went here today

They had a new shipment from the Mac LoL :
_MAC Free to Be Eyeshadow
__MAC Dame’s Desire Eyeshadow
Mac prime and proper blush
Mac dirty plum blush
Mac Liglosses in __, Frankly Fresh and _*Perennial High Style

New mac Lipsticks from the color crafted collection 09:
Ever embellish
Madly creative
Trimming talk

Mac lipsticks:
Mac going dutch
Mac Tribalist
Mac Purple Rite
Mac total wow ( I don't remeber)
Mac Black Knight lipstick
Mac morange
MAc High Def

Maybe 2-3 more ( I can't remember) 

MAC Msfs:
Procelain Pink

Eyeshadows: everything is the same from the previous posts
Lipglosses: New LoL lipglosses and Heatherette Bonus Beat

MAc Brushes: 224 with gold handle
Mac 165 
MAc 225
2 more I don't remember the #'s 
One is used for Creme brushes and the other
is a big flat brush 

Mac pigments
Glitters:reflects blackened Red, Jewel Marine, 3D Silver, 3D Gold, reflects purple duo,Chartreuse
Pigments: Tan, pink bronze, primary yellow, golden lemon,
basic red, black black, deep brown, steel blue, frozen white, White gold( i believe this the name)
Quick frost ( I believe this is the name), fuschia, Cocomotion, Kitschmas, Pink Opal, Spiritualize, Antique Green, deep brown, Chocolate Brown, no more melon, Blue brown, Rose, lark about, 2-3 more 
*

Mac Brow shaders in: 
Walnut
Buttery and Brown

I Also, asked about ripe peach and nothing as of yet. They also said  the new shipment is next month for Lol lipsticks if you are interested in any particular


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Nov 8, 2010)

Ill be making at stop at this CCO on wed its only 15 min from me, so ill try and update this list!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Nov 28, 2010)

just like tokidoki said all that was still there. That is by far the best CCO i have been to, they have such a large variety not only with mac but with BB. They had a ton of BB foundations and eyeshadows.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Dec 11, 2010)

Updating: I went on 12/07/2010 and they didn't have much stuff, they had about 10 l/s only one i remember was dressmaker dressmaker and plink? They had blushes but all of them were neutral colors browns, rosey colors, nothing bright or pink, I was a little disappointed because usually they are always stocked. But i overheard the girl working there tell her co worker, "man you guys did sold a ton of stuff while i was gone on my days off." so i was a few days to late. I might go back next week and will update when i can. Oh they did have a TON of eyeshadows and about 10 different quads.


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 18, 2010)

Any new updates Julie? I might go next week


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Dec 22, 2010)

I just went the other daym they had the back to the beach bronzers, but not much new, they did have a  ton of eyeshadows!


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 26, 2010)

Jesus Christ! This place is starting to become like the Gilroy location. The same items just sit on the shelves; nothing new (well, maybe 2 or 3 new items).

  	So I came in on Black Friday and then tonight; still the same stuff!  The only new additions would be the To the Beach cream bronzers (as Julie21 has posted above), a set with Zoom Lash mascara, primer, Graphblack technakohl liner and makeup remover.  Also, another set with Soft and Gentle msf and charged water. 

  	Otherwise I recall, Fast Response eye cream, Volcanic Ash exfoliator, Lightful Moisture Cream, Studio Moisture Cream, Shave Cream, and 1 of the Essential Oil Care Blend vials.  Blunt blush is still there.  20+ e/s, 5 e/s quads (which have been previously listed on past posting), and 2 items from the Trip (or Trip II?) collections.  Brushes werent too exciting. Foundation, powder and concealer were all of dark tones.

  	I don't expect much from the Napa CCO anymore.


----------



## afloresm13 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello all  I stopped by Napa CCO yesterday & here's what I remember.. 

  	Blushes/Face Powders:

  	- no MSFs 
  	- both Liberty of London blushes
  	- Liberty of London Summer Rose beauty powder
  	- Chic Couple, Sun & Moon, Bi-Tone, & a couple of other mineralize blush duos from the same collection
  	- Earth to Earth mineralize blush
  	- Improvise mineralize blush
  	- 2-3 blushcremes
  	- All's Good beauty powder blush
  	- Eversun beauty powder blush (Style Warriors packaging)
  	- about 4-6 other blushes
  	- Lillyland face powder (the one with the pink, orange, & beige flower pattern)
  	- Golden Nectar highlight powder from Naked Honey collection
  	- 2 Face Kits from Holiday 2009
  	- both To the Beach cream bronzers
  	- about 1-2 other face powders

  	Lipsticks:

  	- about 6-8 slimshines
  	- about 4-5 lipstain markers
  	- about 3-5 pro longwear lipshades
  	- about 10-15 lipsticks, including the following:
  	- Funbathing from To the Beach
  	- Astral from Neo Sci Fi
  	- Fresh Salmon
  	- High Def
  	- Trimming Talk
  	- Speak Louder
  	- Purple Rite
  	- Dressmaker, Dressmaker
  	- Made to Order
  	- Beigeland

  	Lipglosses:

  	- Goldyrocks Dazzleglass
  	- 1-2 Superglasses, including the pink one
  	- 3-4 dazzleglass cremes
  	- about 10 lipglasses
  	- about 2-4 plushglasses
  	- Frankly Fresh lipglass (Liberty of London)
  	- Perennial High Style lipglass (Liberty of London)
  	- the darkest lipglass from Liberty of London.. can't remember the name
  	- Moonstone lipgelee

  	Other lip products:

  	- 2-3 suntints/lipbalms
  	- 2-3 tendertones
  	- Close for Comfort tinted lip conditioner
  	- pink lip conditioner from D-Squared
  	- 6-8 different lip palettes from previous holiday collections

  	Eye products:

  	- about 20+ eyeshadows, including 4 from Liberty of London
  	- a LOT of mineralize duos/trios/quads from previous collections
  	- Photorealism quad
  	- both Graphic Garden palettes
  	- about 4-6 other eyeshadow palettes from previous collections, including holiday releases
  	- 1-2 pigment sets from past holiday collections
  	- 4-6 pigments (old/larger style jars)

  	Foundations:

  	- small selection of foundations this time around (they usually have more).. 1 mineralize satinfinish, 3-4 moistureblends, 1-2 misc. liquid foundations - all darker shades

  	Miscellaneous:

  	- about 8-10 different nailpolishes
  	- about 5-8 different false lashes
  	- about 6-8 shadesticks (including 3-4 from Sugarsweet)
  	- 4-6 different brushes
  	- 2-4 holiday kits
  	- Naked Honey body items
  	- charged water, eye cream, moisturelush cream, etc.
  	- 3-4 pencil concealers
  	- Bronze Hero lustredrops
  	- 1 eyebrow pencil in Blonde

  	hope that helps


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Dec 27, 2010)

I know , the last time i've been here was 3 months ago  and wtf? They still did not restock , the inventory is still the same as 3 months ago, except the pigments there is about 10 left? Also, this place is started to become like Vacaville cco! So disappointed!  Everything that hhunt2 listed is the new inventory of the volcanic ash exfoliator , the $20 set with the soft and gentle msf with charge water, and they also had blonde and dirty blonde impeccable brow pencils.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok ladies so I just went to this one on thurs, and it was so disappointing, it really is starting to become like the vacaville one. They always have a huge selection on eyeshadows but thats pretty much it. All the blushes looked the same, all the them neutral colored blushes, no colors at all. The ones i remember were: Prim & proper, diry plum (LoL) 2 from the style warriors collection (forgot the names) a few mineralized blushes I did pick up cheek & cheerful. NO MSF's Which is what i love  Hardly any lipsticks I did pick up purple rite from the style warriors collection, and i remember them having Morange,and  archetype. They probably had about 10 l/s total, more of them werre darker colors.And no makeup brushes worth buying! Im sorry I don't remember the names but I didnt have much time to write everything down. I will keep checking back with the napa and vacaville ones, but lately they both have sucked!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jan 30, 2011)

I went in yesterday!  Everything is pretty much the same.  I noticed new additions like several shadsticks (and greasepaint stick), To the Beach large tote bag ($35), a hand full of Pro Long Lipstain Markers from the Art Supplies Collection and the Fafi shirts and bags are back.  Overall, boring! Pacsun wow'd me more (50% off clearance, and there was a lot of clearance; literally half of the store. They had to overflow clearance racks to the front of the store).


----------



## singrsling (Feb 6, 2011)

*I just went today to the Napa CCO ++*

The selection of MAC was pretty decent. they have the 4 glosses from Fabulous Felines (no lippies, though) and lots of glosses and dazzleglasses. They also had 2 lippies from Digidazzle - the red one and the plum one.  Tons of eye shadows and a few palettes, including Color Forms, the Garden one from Nordies, 2 Spring collection palettes, Tempting, Tone Gray, and Photorealism.  The BB collection was ok, and the Clinique collection was a bit sparse. The EL collection was also a bit low in lippies but decent selection of shadows.  The also had Peach Nuance for $18 - Ripe Peach dupe. 
  	Decent selection of piggies, but I don't buy those so didn't pay attention.

  	I just got Best of Breed and Personal Taste glosses and Two Virtues blush (last one).


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I came in, again, yesterday.  Unfortunately, majority of inventory is still the same.  But additions were 1 Venomous Villains item- 1 e/s (Cruela) in a light color (Sweet Joy). Mystery pressed powders from the Baroque Boudoir and Monogram collections (which were located on the opposite side of the store in a glass case). Also Monograms sheerspark pressed powders. 1 Look in a Box set; Miss Violet. And the e/s "quad 3" from the Spring Colour Forecast (purple colored quad).


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!! Anyone been to this one lately? I'm going to the Napa area in a few weeks...


----------



## singrsling (Apr 2, 2011)

My experience with Napa outlets has always been positive, especially the CCO there. It has NEVER been disappointingl  They usually have a great selection of MAC products, and you can always find something in there from the EL companies' products.

  	You can also call, I think the SA's there are nice and helpful.


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 26, 2011)

Came in this past weekend.  Additions included A Tartan Tale Collection (Holiday 2010); items included all mineralize kits, a few e/s sets, all lip sets, 1 brush set (I can't recall which one). A couple of the l/g and pigment mini-sets in the tin casing. Also, a few single items like e/s (w/ plaid imprint). And the "Kids Helping Kids" bear and mini version bear (keychain).

  	Lipsticks and pigments are slowly decressing (there was less than 10 for both), but e/s are still thriving (20, give or take).  A couple new Mac bags (the some-what soft bags from Fabulous Felines). And, everything else is still the same from that past few months, err!

  	Also, the set-up of items are a little different now. E/s, pigments, Baroque Boudoir and Monogram collections  are now on the right side of the registers (in glass case). E/s sets and holiday l/g & pigment sets (the ones in tin or cardboard boxs) are now on the left side of the registers (glass case).


----------



## becca1014 (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone been there lately?


----------



## singrsling (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes!, I was there yesterday -Nov 5 - and got there in late evening, about 7:40pm.  Again, never a disappointment, especially the MAC selection. 
  	I am not kidding when I say they had about 6 palette sets - Tone Gray, In the Gallery, the greenish one from that collection, plus two of the Tartan Tale palettes. And they had probably 50, yes, 50 single pot shadows from various collections, including lots of the Mega Metals, and a few from Villains.  The sales ladies said they had just gotten in a shipment.  They had about 6 of the lip products from Mega metals (the lippies in the slim softer tubes that are like liquid lipsticks), some Dazzleglasses, a few glosses, and maybe 10 lippies max. They also had 2 lipgloss kits withe the 5 minis, also the holiday kits with the shadow, face thing, lip product and something else. 
  	the Bobbi Brown selection was pretty big, tons of lip glosses and some palettes, but I'm not a fan of BB, so I didn't dawdle there.

  	 A decent supply of Estee and Clinique, and a few Prescriptives items as well.


----------



## x33kimberly (Apr 7, 2012)

Decided to make a spontaneous trip to the CCO today and saw one mineralized blush with the heart in the middle from Quite Cute, refined golden and and solar riche bronzers and both studio careblend pressed powders from Surf Baby, her own devices from Venomous Villains, one or two MSFs from Semi-Precious, lots of foundations and a few concealers, lots of eyeshadows and eyeshadow palettes from several collections, lipsticks in mlle, fleshpot, gaga 2, violetta, growing trend, mocha, soft sable, whirls and twirls, and eloquent air, and many others that I don't remember, lipglasses in strange potion, both gagas, cyndi, and many more that I don't remember, lots of kissable lipcolours from Peacocky, and lots of polishes. Well worth the trip I must say


----------



## singrsling (Jun 1, 2012)

*NAPA CCO update - May 26*

I just went, and I think they had one of the BEST and extensive collections of MAC that I have ever seen!!
  	They had tons of stuff, probably 8 different shadow quads, and about 20-30 eye shadow singles from various collections. They also had the 3 sets of this past holiday shadows and gloss sets. 
  	And they had lots of regular lipsticks and glosses, including dazzleglasses, etc., some current. (Can you tell I'm a lip junkie?)

  	They also had a great selection of EL lip products and Clinique, as well as Bobbi Brown and some other brands.  I wish I had spent alot more time in there, but I think the SA's were getting tired of me - lol!

  	If you get a chance, it's worth the drive, and you can make a nice day of it in Wine Country! 

  	This is really a fantastic CCO. The SA's there now aren't as friendly as the ones in the past, but you can deal with it.  The lsat time I was there was last September or October, so I was WAY overdue!


----------



## angieangel (May 17, 2013)

Just visited. They had a lot of good stuff, worth the hour drive for me. Here's what I remember:  MAC:  3 different hey sailor bronzers- sundipped, nude on board, I forget the last  The hey sailor multi-colored highlight/blush powder  Bunch of hey sailor lip balms, lip pencils, lipglasses  Holiday 2012 brush sets and color sets (The colorful bristles and matching leopard print bags)  Misc lip bags that contain lip liner, lipstick, lipgloss (the nords exclusive from anniversary one set had lickable, the other was a nude-pink)  Misc skincare- 3 different variations of charged water, bb, prep and prime serum, lightful serum and moisturizer, wipes, mineralize lotion, eye and lip makeup remover  About 15-20 lipsticks. Lots of sheen supremes, mattenes, prolongwears. Snob and razzledazzler!!!  Lots of glosses. Prolongwear, kissable lip colors, cremesheen glasses, lipglasses (they had cult of cherry from last years release!!!)   Good amount of lip and eye pencils. Some lip liners were redd, entertain me, cherry, stone, have to have it.   Good amount of fluidlines- siahi, dark diversion, wholesome, midnight snack, little black bow, macro violet, dipdown  10 blushes or so-including legendary from Marilyn, breath of plum, coygirl, immortal flower  About 30-40 regular shadows (hard to name since they are in A glass display case. Recognized some that were in LE packaging from glamour daze And hey sailor.) i bought sparkle, Neely, sparkle from the bloggers collection too.   About 15-20 mineralized shadows-including some of the super glittery ones like Cinderfella and young punk  Bunch of those shadow duo palettes  4-5 quads including 2 from shop cook Few palettes from prev holidays, carine roitfeld, etc  2 holiday pigment sets  About 10 pigments/glitters   Thats all i can really recall. My best find today was a bobbi brown BBU palette!!!!!!!


----------



## singrsling (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## x33kimberly (Jul 28, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## S1NNER (Mar 9, 2014)

Going tomorrow! I will update n try to get some pics


----------



## S1NNER (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok, I was so excited that I didn't remember to take any pictures! 

A decent range of pigments(hey, sailor! old gold, magenta madness, pink, archie's girls lucky in love, circa plum, starless nights, and more that I can't remember)

LOTS  of lipsticks, liners and glosses! I only picked up vegas volt, wish I had grabbed two! but they had viva glam nicki 2, saint germain, viva glam nicki 1 gloss, and dang it I can't remember any others .

Decent blushes, noticeably, Taupe Shape and lots of pinks and purples!

Pro longwear paint pots- indianwood, let's skate, bare study, rubenesque? +more

Fluidline- little black bow, blitz n glitz, and 3+ more colors

limited brow products, but lots of liners, in different colors. I didn't pick up any of these, but I kind of wish I had!

Limited edition - hey sailor pigments, polish, gloss, highlighter. Archie's girls- pigment, liner, veronica's blush, possibly a pencil? Street art eyeshadow. mac monogram SE brush, 2011  Ice Parade holiday collection- two brush sets, and a couple of palettes. Fabulousness- palettes and glosses and pigments(oh, my!)

prep+prime- noticeably, translucent loose setting powder, possibly other moisturizers. Lots of strobe and charged water products (I don't use these products so I didn't take much notice, sorry ladies) And of course, WIPES!

LOTS OF OTHER STUFF, OF COURSE!  Estee Lauder had a great selection as well as Bobbi Brown.

Had a great trip, if only the employee wasn't so rude and annoyed by my presence?  Despite that, I'll definitely be coming back soon 

EDIT: I forgot! SOOOOO many eyeshadows! Like, tons!! including a couple of extra dimension and lots of duos and mineralize duos+quads. And a decent brush selection as well


----------



## singrsling (Mar 11, 2014)

This CCO is the BEST in California!  and I've been to every one except the northern San Diego one, forgot the name.


----------



## xlisaa (May 3, 2014)

This location recently got in Who's That Chick from Rihanna's Fall Collection! They have been sent from Korea since they didn't sell well there so the package has some Korean on it.


----------



## singrsling (May 25, 2014)

I just made a pilgrimage there yesterday, and despite the traffic, it was well worth it, as usual.  Where do I start? I decent number of Mac lipsticks and sheen supremes, and about 4 mineralized lippies - including Elegant Accent. About 10 lipglasses and cremesheens. Tons of Mac shadows in the case, and a good amount of eye palettes including the travel ones with the 2 layers. Alot of paint pots , at least 15.  A!ot of Mac blushes, including 3 from Temperature  Rising.   A good amount of EL lippies and blushes, Bobbi had about 6 lippies total including 3 creamy matte ones in the stores.  Lots of shadows and palettes too.  A lot of Clinique including about 6 chubby lip balms, only about 5 lippies.   A lot of Smashbox,including most of the current lippies that you see in Sephora and Ulta and a lot of their regular line.   Whew!  I can go on and on, but go and see what I mean. Again, it had the best selection of Mac than any CCO I've ever been to..  And the SA's there were great!  I saw an SA  there formerly from the SF store that closed last year.  They are all wonderful there, IMO.  GO! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## singrsling (Aug 28, 2014)

UPDATE on NAPA CCO - earthquake damage.
  I called the store yesterday Aug. 27, and they are still closed due to the damage from the big quake on Sunday morning at 3am.  The floor has big cracks and they were not cleared to be open to the public.  The manager told me that a few other stores were also still closed but most are open.
  She said that most likely by Monday, Sep. 1, they should be open.
  I would call first if you are making a long drive there, like I would be doing. I'm about 1.5 hours away driving.


----------



## singrsling (Dec 27, 2014)

Just returned from Napa CCO; last time was the 7 months ago post. Another wonderful experience, well worth the drive.  There were tons of single eyeshadows and palettes, a good selection of lippies and glosses,Dazzleglasses and the big lip crayons (glossy ones). Also lots of Mac blushes, probably 10 or so.  There were also a lot of Bobbi glosses including some high shimmer ones. I got Bellini Hugh shimmer, a Mac plush glass in Best something, an Estee kit in Caramel Nude that had a full size lippie, small lip pencil, a gloss in a small compact, and a cute bag to hold all of these. It was an excellent value for $18.50! Such a good deal that my sister also bought a set. I also got some Origins lotion.   That store never fails to impress me. And I am also happy to report that the store is in wonderful condition once again, since the earthquake in late August. Not to mention, the ladies that work there are great!  I would go there every month if I could...


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 5, 2015)

I stopped by the other day. The things that popped out at me were Siren Song from Alluring Acquatics, Exquisite Ego and Until Dawn, Blankety, Fleshpot, At Dusk, Crew highlighter, and a HUGE color range of Face & Body and paint pots. They also have one of the Rihanna lippies but I'm not positive on which.  This location has WAY more MAC than the one in Vacaville!


----------



## singrsling (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update. That store has the best Mac collections of any CCO in California. They always get a great selection.


----------



## singrsling (Jan 10, 2016)

I was just there NY Eve, and luckily they had a great selection of everything again. We got there early, and the whole mall was pretty empty. I was thrilled, less crowds! 
They had a nice selection of Mac items from eye shadows and palettes to face products (a lot of cheek products) and lip products. I can't remember all of the names but probably 20 lipsticks, glosses and creamsheen glosses. I bought Spark Of Romance lippie,VG2 gloss, a greenish glittery Dazzleglass, an EL mascara and gloss set, and  my sister got Mac Show Orchid lippie, an EL shadow, and "the EL box" which had a lot of products for a set price. Some great items, some ok, but most were useful or could be given as gifts.
so all in all a great selection of items, also tons of Bobbi, EL, Clinique, BUmble, etc.


----------

